# Kimberley Endemics Episode IV



## Nephrurus (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello all, 

Here is the latest instalment in the Kimberley endemics series. One of the most common species I picked up in sandstone areas was the velvet gecko _Oedura gracilis_. Adults and juveliles were common under thin pieces of sandstone, also moving around in the evening on warm nights. A very beautiful species that does not exist in captivity (to my knowledge). They don't seem to store much fat in their tails, as they'd be less capable of squeezing into the narrow crevices where they shelter. 






















All the best, 

Look out for Episode V

-H


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 30, 2007)

nice lookign geckoes i am surprised someone has not tried to get a few of these on lisence


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 31, 2007)

No, they are gorgeous geckos.... I should have taken more photos of the more spectacular individuals. There was a fair amount of variation between animals. with many have alot more yellow.

-H


----------

